# Amateur becoming semi-professional



## apoc100 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi there. I'm a passionate amateur photographer whose images have been noticed. I'm currently at Uni and a couple of people in my year would like me to cover an conference/event in the near future. It would involve around 5 hours work (including travel time) to take as many photos as possible of people and their stalls.

I've never done an event like this before and I'm new to the business. What would be reasonable to charge in this instance and what's the best way of profiting from my images? I've searched online for some help and it's not easy finding a straight answer. If anyone can give me some clear, non-nonsense, easy to understand advice on costs (preferably in British pounds as I'm based in Edinburgh, Scotland) as to how much I should charge considering my experience and time for work then that would be very helpful!

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2010)

There are 3 basic pricing models in photography, each different:
Retail
Commercial
Editorial
Pricing has to cover your non-reimbursed business expenses, which includes your wage and your retirement savings, and your cost of goods sold, in all 3 pricing models.

We need to know how the "conference/event" photos might be used, beyond you shooting on the speculation you might be able to sell some digital files or prints to individuals after the event.
For example, would the univeristy want to include any of your images in their promotional materials or other advertising?

If so, you would sell the university a use license for the images they want to use. A use license specifically defines the extent of use, and the time frame the use is valid for.

For example, In the above situation your use license could specify that the university is allowed to use the specified images:

at a maximum size of 30 cm x 30 cm
in brochures having a maximum print run of 10,000 pieces
distributed only in the United Kingdom
for a period of 12 months from the date of printing.
or any such terms you and the university agree on.

Failing all that, charge £30 per hour to shoot and markup up prints depending on size. I markup my smallest prints 2000% over cost and my largest prints 500% over cost


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2010)

Putting in your profile what part of Planet Earth you are on would be helpful since markets vary.


----------

